# Front Left Dipped Bean Not Working



## 2xWhammie (Jan 12, 2010)

I posted this issue up in the MKV forum (Topic: PaDiddle) but I thought it might do better here. I received the "Front Left Dipped Beam Not Working" message on my MFD and the headlight warning-indicator as well. The situation had been this, when the car was turned on and I flipped the switch, the lights went on. But when I hit that first bump in the road, the left low beam went off and the aforementioned message flashed. If i stopped and restarted, the light would go on and auto-level if necessary. As of late, the light stays off, but the message still appears on the MFD. 
I checked the connections but didn't find anything unusual. I am suspecting the bulb, but the high beam is also not working. Correct me if I am wrong, but are the low and high beams the same bulb? Dealer quotes on a replacement bulb left me gagging. References to the archives came up with "Front Left Dipped Beam Defective" with possible solutions offered, but none confirmed. 
Anyone else out these with this problem? Are the low and high beam bulbs two separate units or just one?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you have bixenons. so technically the way it is setup from the factory, it is the projector that handles both low & high beam.
buy a pair of new Philips bulbs from: http://www.theretrofitsource.com for about $100.


_Modified by GT17V at 11:08 PM 1-25-2010_


----------

